

[ask HN]: OS X App for multiple File Transfers/Remote Sessions? - jason_slack

I would like an app that lets me have multiple sessions (FTP, SFTP, SSH, SCP) open at the same time to multiple remote locations.<p>Something where in the window for each connection I see local and remote contents and I can easily move things back and forth via whatever protocol I  need.<p>Yes, I can do this via a terminal or Fetch or FileZilla technically but they all dont work perfect.<p>Or maybe instead of a window for each connection a single window with a 'tab' for each connection I have open.<p>I usually have a lot of sessions open and switching between the terminal and Fetch is just a nightmare.
======
coreyw
Transmit - <http://www.panic.com/transmit/>

It will allow multiple sessions via tabs or windows. Each tab will allow you
to view different local and remote directories.

------
gry
FUSE.

<http://osxfuse.github.com/>

~~~
jason_slack
why do you say that solves my issue?

